# ARDUINO CONTROLLED DOSING PUMPS



## ale36 (17 Jun 2013)

i found this while lurking around Hackaday if any one has any experience with Arduino maybe you can have a go at this, im considering it my self once i have cleared some of my other projects on the go

Here it is ARDUINO CONTROLLED DOSING PUMPS


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2013)

Sounds good but looks complicate


----------



## ian_m (18 Jun 2013)

Looked into this type of solution when I built my dosing pumps, but having to connect up USB to just change the timings and lack of feedback ie no display made me use radio controlled 13A switched sockets.


----------

